# Backup Sensors too quiet in my 2012 Cruze Eco



## stevewms (Jun 21, 2012)

The backup sensor in my Cruze Eco is so quiet I can't hear it with the Heater Fan on 3. Is there any way to make it louder?


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I believe if you hit config on the radio there is a volume setting for that under vehicle settings. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stevewms said:


> The backup sensor in my Cruze Eco is so quiet I can't hear it with the Heater Fan on 3. Is there any way to make it louder?



stevewms,
Have you been able to figure out how to turn up the volume? You are able to do this in by pressing the MENU or MENU/SEL knob when Chime Volume is highlighted. Turn the knob to select
Normal or High. Press the BACK button to confirm and go back to the last menu. You can read more information on this in your owner's manual starting on page 5-36. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

